# Bathtub Surround



## mchipser (Sep 21, 2009)

I am having an issue with my new tile I am installing. I ripped out a old fiberglass tub / shower 1 piece about 6 foot tall. I replaced this with a standard 60 x 30 inch tub. I put plastic on the studs for a moisture barrier and glued this to the tub and to the other plastic. I then placed the backer board on the studs. My question is however I am uncertain on how to do a transition between the tile and the drywall. It seems i was supposed to put drywall on then the backer board? since i did not do this the tile is pretty much flush with the drywall.. (see attached) any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

The backer should have been flush with the drywall. That is done with furring strips, not drywall. The backer and drywall also should have been taped, thinsetted and mudded. I can see this wasn't done, so the question is, what to do about it? Well, could start over. I'm not sure how you feel about that, chances are not good. I suppose you could caulk the line between the tile and drywall, hopefully the line would be outside any area that could get wet if the tiles go to the ceiling in the shower area.


----------



## mchipser (Sep 21, 2009)

yea it is outside of any area that would get wet. What do you think of overlapping a edge piece of tile over the tile and sheetrock?


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

I suppose you could give it a try. Keep in mind that caulk is not the end all to water problems. A row of tile over the exsisting tile and sheetrock along with caulk along the line would be better than nothing. How long it will last is another thing. I have my doubts, keep an eye on it, if it looks like the sheetrock is start to mold or come apart, you have a water problem.


----------



## mchipser (Sep 21, 2009)

I understand.. I just don't want to wast the money I already spent on it, but I guess if I don't fix it now then I may spend more money fixing it in the end anyway.


----------



## EBaller55 (Sep 22, 2009)

interesting pictures. I am doing a backsplash that actually requires me to have the tile flush with the drywall. I plan on just caulking the transition between tile and drywall. I am more concerned about how the finished product looks than with water infiltration though.


----------



## mchipser (Sep 21, 2009)

So here is what it would look like with a "border" tile over the gap..


----------



## mchipser (Sep 21, 2009)

I never posted back.. I ended up redoing everything ripping it all down and adding Sheetrock / backerboard to bring it above the current Sheetrock.. I then trimmed the edge with a decorative piece all the way around and to the ground.. It looks pretty good for my first try .. ( second if you count the first try  )


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Good Lord!!!

It does look good tho.


----------

